# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Χρονοκυκλώματα >  >  Κύκλωμα χρονοδιακόπτη

## rama

Θέλω να φτιάξω ένα κύκλωμα που να κάνει την εξής δουλειά. Να ελέγχει πότε θα περάσει ρεύμα από ένα συγκεκριμένο αγωγό και να διακόπτει το κύκλωμα αυτό μετά από χρονικό διάστημα λίγων δευτερολέπτων. Δεν πρέπει να επανέρχεται αυτόματα το σύστημα σε ετοιμότητα, αλλά να κρατά τον αγωγό σε διακοπή μέχρι να επαναφέρω το σύστημα.
Ο επιτηρούμενος αγωγός θα διαπερνάται από ρεύμα μπαταρίας 12V. Το κύκλωμα θα πρέπει να τροφοδοτείται επίσης από την ίδια μπαταρία. 
Ευχαριστώ για τις προτάσεις σας.

----------


## GR_KYROS

Το παρακάτω ίσως σου κάνει, η καθυστέρηση μπορεί να γίνει η με κάποια επέμβαση στο ίδιο κύκλωμα η με προθήκη κυκλώματος  delay
http://iccomponentsmall.blogspot.gr/...use-saver.html

----------


## draco1

Ίσως βάζοντας μεταξύ R3,R4,C2,D4 το ένα σημείο και το D6 το άλλο σημείο μια αντίσταση μεταβλητή  , κάτι σαν  χρονοκύκλωμα R,C  ίσως καταφέρεις την καθυστέρηση που θέλεις , απλό δοκίμασέ το πειραματίσου

----------


## MacGyver

> Θέλω να φτιάξω ένα κύκλωμα που να κάνει την εξής δουλειά. Να ελέγχει;;; πότε;;; θα περάσει ρεύμα από ένα συγκεκριμένο αγωγό και να διακόπτει το κύκλωμα αυτό μετά από χρονικό διάστημα λίγων δευτερολέπτων. Δεν πρέπει να επανέρχεται αυτόματα το σύστημα σε ετοιμότητα, αλλά να κρατά τον αγωγό σε διακοπή μέχρι να επαναφέρω ;;; το σύστημα.
> Ο επιτηρούμενος αγωγός θα διαπερνάται από ρεύμα μπαταρίας 12V. Το κύκλωμα θα πρέπει να τροφοδοτείται επίσης από την ίδια μπαταρία. 
> Ευχαριστώ για τις προτάσεις σας.



Δεν έχεις δώσει πλήρη περιγραφή. Μοιάζει με delay relay (υπάρχουν έτοιμα) αλλά καλύτερα θα ήταν να περιγράψεις τι ακριβώς θέλεις να κάνεις.
Το πώς, θα έρθει μετά.

----------


## elektronio

Εγώ θα πρότεινα ένα ρελέ με αυτοσυγκράτηση, ένας ανιχνευτής ρεύματος τριγκάρει ένα 555 συνδεδεμένο σαν μονοσταθή που με τη σειρά του ρίχνει την αυτοσυγκράτηση. Το κύκλωμα πεσμένο δεν θα τραβάει καθόλου ρεύμα και δεν θα ξαναοπλίζει ποτέ αφού πλέον δεν θα τροφοδοτείται. Όταν επαναφέρεις την αυτοσυγκράτηση με κάποιο μπουτόν θα είναι έτοιμο να ξαναεπιτηρήσει τον αγωγό.

Τα στοιχεία είναι πράγματι ελλειπή για να προταθούν και κάποια κυκλώματα, πόσα αμπέρ ρεύμα περνάει από τον αγωγό, πόση ώρα θα δουλεύει μέχρι να ανιχνεύσει ρεύμα (λόγω μπαταριάς) τι μπαταρία είναι (Αh)..

----------


## GR_KYROS

Ώσπου να εμφανιστεί ο Άγγελος υποθέτουμε πως θέλει
.να ελέγχει πότε θα περάσει ρεύμα
Και τότε
.να διακόπτει το κύκλωμα
. να κρατά τον αγωγό σε διακοπή μέχρι να επαναφέρει
Όλα τα παραπάνω τα κάνει, και με την παρακάτω προσθήκη έχει και την καθυστέρηση που χρειάζεται

fuse-saver-circuit-diagram.GIF

----------


## rama

Ηρθα! Λοιπόν, το κύκλωμα το θέλω για να φτιάξω ένα "Rat Zapper", δηλαδή μία συσκευή ηλεκτρικής εξόντωσης τρωκτικών. Απλά πράγματα, ένα κλουβί με δόλωμα, δάπεδο μεταλλικό συνδεδεμένο με τον ένα πόλο και ορισμένοι σκόρπιοι κρεμάμενοι ακροδέκτες συνδεδεμένοι με τον άλλο πόλο, μπαίνει μέσα το τρωκτικό και παθαίνει ηλεκτροσόκ, μετά από λίγο κόβεται το ρεύμα, και τέλος για απόψε. Από αύριο πάλι για τον επόμενο αρουραίο. Ο λόγος που θέλω τη διακοπή και μη επαναφορά της τροφοδοσίας είναι για να μην υπάρξει περίπτωση πυρκαγιάς αν κολλήσει το σώμα του τρωκτικού έτσι ώστε να συνεχίζει να ρέει το ρεύμα στο κύκλωμα. Το αν θα δουλέψει με σκέτο ρεύμα 12V ή θα πρέπει να πολλαπλασιαστεί σε κάποια KV η τάση με ignition coil, θα φανεί στην πράξη.
Ετοιμα μηχανήματα που κυκλοφορούν δουλεύουν με ignition coil από 4 μπαταρίες D.

----------

